# New Depot



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi All,
Just a few pictures of the test fitting of the new depot.
Still needs a few details like door knobs and the rest of the signage
but it is basically ready to "screw down".
Thanks for your time.
Rick


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

That sure looks neat Rick. I love the style! 

Where did you get that deck mounted lamp?


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick,

That is one beautiful depot.  How about some details of what went into the construction or did I miss something along the way?

Doc


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Rick, 
Man - thats a peach!! Well done! 
Best, Ted


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That's beautiferous!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful work as always Rick. Is there a prototype for this structure?


----------



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

WOW that really looks nice, Im wondering what color that yellow is? it really seems to fit the building , not a big fan of yellow however this is one exception.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

_Very _nice! That will be a fine addition to your pike! If you have some construction photos we would definitely like to see them as well! Once again, _Bravo!!_


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks great. I'm in agreement with the others; I'd like to hear about how it was made.


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh man, Rick, that is one nice depot!! Do you have pictures somewhere of it being built? 
SandyR


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Great looking station R.W., 
What did you make it out of? 
Have fun, 
Don.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice, Rick!!! 
Hope my buildings grow up to be like yours!!


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick,
As others have said, you did a great job on the depot.  Could you also show more pictures of the loco [?] barn on the right side of the first picture? 









 Construction photos or materials used info would also be appreciated.
Jim C.


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

Just want to add another "attaboy" to the list. Very realistic looking structures and good photos. Did you make the board and batten siding or purchase it somewhere? 
Thanks again for sharing, great looking work.


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a very handsome depot.  Looks as if the village outside your train storage area is really beginning to grow.  Sometime, I think it would be fun if you backed up and photographed the entire village including the depot.  You have been very good about showing us the individual buildings as they go in and this would pull it all together.

Llyn


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Very original--and the color fits those two structures very well. Nice work.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Ric very impressive, a compliment to your RR.
Well done.
Rod


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi All,
Thanks for your interest.
To answer some of the questions.


Richard
The lamp on the passenger platform is from the junk box. Some brass/copper tubing, glass beads, finish washers, and a pigtailed bulb.  30 minutes and some spray paint.  
The twin lights on the loading dock are a couple of worked over wirenuts and some more pigtailed bulbs.  The shaded lamps over the doors are again bulbs and tubing, the 
shades are baked porcelain made by one of our club members.

Thanks Dwight,
The prototype huh.  Wellllll,  it is kinda, loosly, sorta, based on the Sierra Railroads Angels Camp Depot.
But if you set them side by side you probably wouldn't be able to tell that.

Jim C,
The engine shed details should be found in an archived post by that name. Good luck finding it.

Lyn,
Thanks for following the progress. Later this spring when I have a little more scenery base finished in that area I will post
some overall shots.

Construction photo's, no not really.  There really isn't anything new here as far as techniques.  
The base is a pressure treated 2X2 frame to raise the building to track height.  The building box is 7/16 chipboard house siding
manufactured by LP the kind with no grooves just embossed wood grain.

The board and bat was done by saw grooving the siding and glue/nail the strips in.  all surfaces were primed and painted inside and out.
Ventilation is supplied by the open bottom, covered by two layers of weed block on the table,  Notice the round louvers in the buildings gables,
those are functional.  

The roof, for durability, is 20 ga. galvanized metal covered with 30 lb mineral felt (real roofing)  I then glued wood stripping around the 
outside bottom edge to make it look thicker.

The windows I did a little different on this building.  The ones you cant see through were built by cutting the opening in the wall then cutting a blank piece
of siding 1 inch larger than the opening.  I then rabbited the edge 1/2 inch in all the way around to half the depth of the blank.  This created a recessed plug. 
I painted the plug flat black and built the wooden window frame around the edges of it from prepainted wood.  I used 1/16 window glass cut to size for the glazing.
I taped over one side of the glass pieces and layed out the mullions and cut them out with a razor knife then spray painted the mullions and removed the tape.
When dry I coated the painted side of the glass with silicon adhesive and pressed them into the window frames. after the silicon dried I trimmed off the slops
and placed the wooden trims in. then the entire window plug was glued and nailed into the wall from the back side.  Creating a hopefully watertight window 
application.

The The Dispatchers bay has a see into room that is detailed and lit.  so these windows were done the traditional way.

Again thanks for all the interest.
Rick.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Rick, 
That is one sweet station


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, me too, Rick...Great modeling and a very attractive depot!

And thanks for posting some of your methods.  I learn a lot from seeing how you do things.

Dawg


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick, SWEET! And it's not just a false front! It fits in nicely with the false front though  Did you follow a particular plan or how did you determine the overall size? Did you dado the battens or are they separate pieces? What did you use for roofing material? What about the chimney, looks very real? 

Side note, whose switch stand is that in the first photo?


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Great job Rick looks like it was a professional job by a manufacturer of buildings.  Looks neat on the layout also. The Regal


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Jimtyp, 
I more or less used drawings of the Sierra Railraods, Angels Camp Depot, but of course had to use some compression. 
Even so it ended up 56" long, including docks. 

The battens are done by saw cutting a 3/16 wide by 3/16ths deep groove then gluing and nailing in a 3/16ths by 1/4 batten. 
I think this method,although time consuming, gives a very weather hardy surface. 

The roof is 20 gauge galv. sheet with a wood edging glued around the bottom side then covered with 30# mineral felt (real roofing) 
Here again this should be a very weather resistant finish even though it isn't very scale perfect. 

The chimney is just a block of Redwood cut and grooved on the bandsaw with the vertical brick grooves hand cut. Paint mostly for the finish. 
The flashing is a solid piece of 26 ga siliconed to the bottom before attachment to the structure. 

Those switchstands are Sunset Valley. I have had very good luck with them and love the way they look. Of course these are on a raised 
layout not on the ground so snap off is not a major issue. 

Thanks for your interest. 
Rick


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Perfecto, Rick. One couldn't aske for a better depot.


----------

